

Please don’t lobby. Disrupt. - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2012/01/18/what-legacy-politicians-actually-fear/

======
kls
There was a time when the attitude among technology companies was innovate. No
one lobbied not even Microsoft it seemed like the attitude was getting the
government involved was a can of worms best left alone. It seems like that all
changed when the we started converging with other industries and the other
industries where playing dirty. At which point many of the large companies had
no choice to get into the lobbying game and it devolved from there. But that
is the issue at hand, if you don't employ the same tactics then other
industries have the advantage of legislating you out of business. If you do
employ it, you eventually lose your soul and start to become the abuser.

On a side note, the patent wars have a similar parallel. For a long time they
where looked at as a form of mutually assured destruction. But someone
actually pressed the red button.

------
ff0066mote
My take:

Please don't lobby. Shed light.

